

Star Wars on Telnet: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl - jondot
http://towel.blinkenlights.nl

======
Argorak
I love ascii streaming!

One of my favorite projects ever was the live streaming of the football world
cup 2006 to telnet, with live commentary below the game. It was actually quite
viewable and I watched a few games on it while working :).

They still have their documentation site online: <http://www.ascii-
wm.net/doc.php>

The telnet server with random replays seems to be dead though.

edit: Changed wording. The old one could have implied that I worked on the
project. I only consumed.

------
kaolinite
Before anyone makes a snarky remark about how old this is, take a look at
<http://xkcd.com/1053/>

~~~
wazoox
My thought exactly. What's surprising me is that it's still online after all
these years. this dates back to what, 1999? 2000 maybe?

~~~
kaolinite
Yeah, I keep stumbling across it every few years and being amazed that it's
still online. I wonder how long it is too - I've only ever watched the first 5
minutes of it. Will be a sad day when it is no longer available.

------
pud
I love this because it reminds me of BBS's, doors, ANSI art, and pre-web
telnet sites. For example, "telnet cdnow.com" was a great way to buy music
CDs.

------
thejetset
Try it using an IPv6 address ;)

------
JosephRedfern
Cutting Edge stuff right here.

------
bashzor
Nice find. The rest of the internet just beat you to it by about 10 years :P

